# My truck started by itself!!



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I came home about an hour ago driving my car. When I get out I here a weird noise. I looked around and it turns out it is my truck starting. Well I should not be starting seeing how I am not in it and my wife is in the house. 

So I figure someone is trying to steal it. So I run over and throw open the door with my fist ready to fly, and their is nobody in the drivers seat. No key in the ignition. So I put my key in and wiggle it and take it out. Three seconds later it tries to start again. So I unhooked both batteries (it's a diesel). Fortunately it doesn't try to start again. 

So has anybody ever had this happen to them before? My wife also witnessed it so that rules out me being crazy. It has no remote start button installed that I know of. 

It really freak me out!!! 

Mark


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Uh that ain't right!!


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

christine!!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Thewoodman said:


> I came home about an hour ago driving my car. When I get out I here a weird noise. I looked around and it turns out it is my truck starting. Well I should not be starting seeing how I am not in it and my wife is in the house.
> 
> So I figure someone is trying to steal it. So I run over and throw open the door with my fist ready to fly, and their is nobody in the drivers seat. No key in the ignition. So I put my key in and wiggle it and take it out. Three seconds later it tries to start again. So I unhooked both batteries (it's a diesel). Fortunately it doesn't try to start again.
> 
> ...



Next time just let it go and follow it, - - or you'll never figure it out . . . :whistling


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I told my wife I should rehook up the battery and take the truck for a drive to check it out. She suggested I wait till morning. I guess that way I can be spotted easier if the truck takes off and won't let me out. 

You are now entering the twlight zone. :whistling 

Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

AAHHH quick grab some holy water and scream THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU. lets just hope it doesnt spew radiator fluid at you:laughing:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Mine has done that, but I have remote start and the button in my pocket was accidentally getting pushed.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

_Officer ....I know this sounds nuts ....but I think the invisible man just stole my truck.:blink:

Drink? ....What the hell makes you think that!!?:w00t:

_Bob


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Heheh, thats strange. Checked around the selonoid for loose/skinned wiring that may be crossing out or maybe a wrench fallen near it crossing it out? Hope you don't have any haints ( Christine )


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

I had a remote start in a vehicle that somehow developed a mind of its own one time and would start itself for no reason, maybe someone else in the neighborhood with another start button or a garage door opener frequency that is the same or something. Could possibly this vehicle have a remote start unit installed in it that a previous owner had out in and you just weren't given a key fob? That is all I could think of, but I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I told my wife that maybe the truck had a ghost. So as I was sitting here typing this my wife comes down the hall wearing a white sheet and in a moaning type voice says I am the ghost that started your truck. 

She's mocking me isn't she:stupid: 

Mark


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> neighborhood with another start button or a garage door opener frequency that is the same or something


hey, we've all seen the commercial: 'Honey? What's this switch for?'. :laughing: 


> I told my wife that maybe the truck had a ghost. So as I was sitting here typing this my wife comes down the hall wearing a white sheet and in a moaning type voice says I am the ghost that started your truck.
> 
> She's mocking me isn't she


 
Comeback: "not sure about the truck, but I know you crank my tractor!" :whistling 

No offense intended.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

I went into the grocery store once and when I came out my truck had moved itself down quite aways to a different spot in the parking lot. My dogs had taken it out of gear and gone for alittle ride. I was both surprised and relieved. My god... they could have driven it to the beach.


----------



## bruno002 (Oct 5, 2006)

diesel truck tend to do that sometimes, especialy when the engine is overheated, if it has a carb then when it overheats it will do that sometimes, but if its fi then its a computer problem


----------



## orionkf (Apr 7, 2005)

It has happened several times to me. 88 F150 gasser. Mostly happened after driving it. No key necessary. Starter was bad.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm going with the Poltergeist theory. Either that, or a bad solenoid.


----------

